# From Middle east to Australia? Anyone?



## Mrs N (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello guys,

Iam new to this forum, just joined. Anyone here has moved to Sydney/melbourne or Australia in general from UAE/KSA? Just wanted to ask what difference in life do you find now, especially with taxes and lower salaries than middle east? Everyone here keeps saying you will make a big mistake resigning and leaving your job, packing up with kids and moving.


I love Australia and have visited thrice, it's a beautiful country with lovely, friendly people but still finding it hard to think about moving permanently. Please someone tell me it's a good idea!


----------



## Mrs N (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh! and just to add my husband is a CA, CFA and a CPA as well. Thanks. Will be waiting for feedback and replies.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum . I am in the same boat , I am also settled in Dubai and making my mind for move . Will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Moving from KSA to Australia.... and in the same field... qualified as a CA plus a CPA..... 

KSA being as restricted as it is, Australia definitely seems like the better option. One of my friend told initially that when you come from Middle East to Australia, you tend to compare the prices and think you were better off in ME cause of the savings. But one of the things you should be willing to sacrifice in this process are the chances of "ME Type savings" in the first few years....

And remember.... everything you want is just a step outside your comfort zone... the people telling you not to move are the ones who would never take a risk in their life... and hey, if nothing works out, you can easily come back and settle in UAE cause of the work experience your hubby has.... 

Take it as a challenge and I am sure you will not regret making the move.....

Cheers!!


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Same scene here. I am settled in dubai. PR is going to get approved soon dont know when will move to Aus though. Although i have studied in Sydney before but it seems like a long time ago plus now i am married and leaving a good job and starting from zero again is a big decision. Lets see.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, we were expats in Dubai, and Doha for 6 years. First I moved to Doha in 2005, then mu husband moved to Dubai in 2007, then he got transferred to Doha. We were homesick and moved back to our homecountry in 2011 september. 
When we were in Doha, we thought of immigrating to Canada. But being used the the hot climate both in Turkey and in Doha, I knew I wouldn't survive in Canada. So we cancelled that plan and moved to Turley instead. 
It was only 10 months after coming back that we thought of immigrating again. This time we chose Australia (Perth) for better weather. 
I would say, I miss my life in Doha and Dubai very much. Tax free salary, company provided accomodation, nice group of friends, social life, etc. Especially the gas prices were great for us (we have the most expensive gas in Turkey!) 
Overall, we regretted moving back home. I could have resigned and stayed home maybe. But now I find that the decision to move to Australia is a better option. Because if we stayed in Doha, we would just be expats. Our kids wouldn't have any benefits, no citizenship, expensive school fees, but very cheap baby sitters. I have friends who are residents of Qatar for 3rd generation now. They are no different then us aside from speaking very good Arabic. 
I don't know how to compare these two countries. But I'm sure I will miss Doha and Dubai, though they will just stay as a nice memory, a transition phase in our lives. Australia on the other hand, can be home in the future. We can be citizens one day, we may have a sense of belonging, which we would never have in the Middle East. The thing is when you live in a country only on a work visa, you cannot feel that. 
Australia is a developed country, with good education and health benefits. Yes, it is extremely expensive, I am hoping when we have a job, we will be Ok like the rest of 20+ million people living there.
I would advise not to feel bad about your decision. Take it as an adventure. If you and your family don't like it, you can always come back after living there for a few years. At least it will be off your mind, "should I stay or should I go?" I always believe there are many things to see, to do, why stay at one place all your life?


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all,
I like this thread as I m in the same boat. I got PR last year July 13 and visited Perth last year Oct for a week to validate the visa eith family wife +2kids. I m B.E Chemical and currently working in Multinational EPC in KSA. Now we are planning to move permanently in Nov or Dec 14. I had to resign from my current job, tax free salary, company FF housing and many other benefits. Considering the current job market in WA I sometimes become afraid of moving to Australia. But we must understand that we can only stay in ME until we have job in hands. Except money we have no future benefits of staying here. No citizenship, no rights. So I understand that we all should move for better future specially for our kids. We can move to ME later anytime after getting Australian citizenship with multiple time of benefits we are currently getting. Though migration is a hard move but we should move if we have this opportunity in hand.


----------



## Mrs N (Mar 13, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Moving from KSA to Australia.... and in the same field... qualified as a CA plus a CPA.....
> 
> KSA being as restricted as it is, Australia definitely seems like the better option. One of my friend told initially that when you come from Middle East to Australia, you tend to compare the prices and think you were better off in ME cause of the savings. But one of the things you should be willing to sacrifice in this process are the chances of "ME Type savings" in the first few years....
> 
> ...


comparing is the exact thing Iam afraid of! I dont want that once we move my husband talks about & misses his position here and I keep missing my life back here with all the perks. If we move it will be open mindedly, ready to compromise. I hope!


----------



## Mrs N (Mar 13, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi, we were expats in Dubai, and Doha for 6 years. First I moved to Doha in 2005, then mu husband moved to Dubai in 2007, then he got transferred to Doha. We were homesick and moved back to our homecountry in 2011 september.
> When we were in Doha, we thought of immigrating to Canada. But being used the the hot climate both in Turkey and in Doha, I knew I wouldn't survive in Canada. So we cancelled that plan and moved to Turley instead.
> It was only 10 months after coming back that we thought of immigrating again. This time we chose Australia (Perth) for better weather.
> I would say, I miss my life in Doha and Dubai very much. Tax free salary, company provided accomodation, nice group of friends, social life, etc. Especially the gas prices were great for us (we have the most expensive gas in Turkey!)
> ...



Australia is so so so expensive! All the houses are ugly, old and so highly priced compared to canada, america etc. That is also one of the reasons I keep thinking do we want to spend "that" amount of crazy money.

What about racism? We are Muslims. My husband has a beard and I cover myself. Will that also cause problems for us? Especially in getting a good job?

In my opinion the "sense of belonging" can only be achieved in your own home country, where you were born & bred, no matter how many passports/citizenships we get, how many countries we work/live in, no country can ever be our "actual home", we are strangers everywhere else. (just my opionion)

I also feel we should take it like a long holiday/adventure hehehe


----------



## Mrs N (Mar 13, 2013)

qaiser said:


> Hi all,
> I like this thread as I m in the same boat. I got PR last year July 13 and visited Perth last year Oct for a week to validate the visa eith family wife +2kids. I m B.E Chemical and currently working in Multinational EPC in KSA. Now we are planning to move permanently in Nov or Dec 14. I had to resign from my current job, tax free salary, company FF housing and many other benefits. Considering the current job market in WA I sometimes become afraid of moving to Australia. But we must understand that we can only stay in ME until we have job in hands. Except money we have no future benefits of staying here. No citizenship, no rights. So I understand that we all should move for better future specially for our kids. We can move to ME later anytime after getting Australian citizenship with multiple time of benefits we are currently getting. Though migration is a hard move but we should move if we have this opportunity in hand.


Your story sounds the same like ours. So have you moved & found a job in Australia or not yet?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi. Well i have lived there while studying. There is no racism in Australia. Who is more racist than Arabs? Small group of people are everywhere. Other than this, the other concerns about starting life all over again is what i am little afraid off. But i guess one can manage if the decision is made and one decide to just take the leap if faith. 
I dont know what i'll do yet as i am still deciding but the good thing is after the allocation of PR you have Upto 5 years to decide. Inshallah may Allah help us all in making the right decision. 
Btw i am a civil engineer. I did my masters from Australia. Working in Dubai since 2011.


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Mrs. N

I plan to move in November 2014. In addition to accommodation, pre- school's are very expensive. I have 2 kids, my son is 7 year's and he can go to public school which are free. My daughter is 3.5 years. She can only join public school at the age of 5 as per Australian education system. Normally our kids start schools in ME or home country at the age os 3.5 to 4 years. I checked and found that pre- schools called as day cares are available for kids for age between 3.5 to 5.0 years. These daycare are so so expensive around minimum 90$ per day which is a huge expenses I have to bear until my daughter becomes 5 and start public school. Does Any one of you have thought on this issue?


----------



## egyptmylove (Jul 14, 2014)

qaiser said:


> Mrs. N
> 
> I plan to move in November 2014. In addition to accommodation, pre- school's are very expensive. I have 2 kids, my son is 7 year's and he can go to public school which are free. My daughter is 3.5 years. She can only join public school at the age of 5 as per Australian education system. Normally our kids start schools in ME or home country at the age os 3.5 to 4 years. I checked and found that pre- schools called as day cares are available for kids for age between 3.5 to 5.0 years. These daycare are so so expensive around minimum 90$ per day which is a huge expenses I have to bear until my daughter becomes 5 and start public school. Does Any one of you have thought on this issue?


The same issue in our minds,welive in ksa willing to leave afterthe longest period we can stay to collect some money for a long time if no job and trying to get a job offshore first .we hope inshaallah ..,it is tough but hope is there.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good topic 

I am also living in uae and have a good job and i may have my pr in a couple of weeks.

But still thinking what will be the best way to move.

I have been to Australia for a very short period but i could still feel that to have friends or family there is important otherwise you can feel lonely.

I have been living in dubai since 2008 and i have lived for 7 years in Ukraine before this


Both r very different places but i could not call any of these " my home".

We need to find people already living there to know their experience


----------



## hitmi1930 (Apr 27, 2015)

good to now many people are in the same boat with us.. please keep udating the thread and share with us you experience after move.


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

Mrs N said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Iam new to this forum, just joined. Anyone here has moved to Sydney/melbourne or Australia in general from UAE/KSA? Just wanted to ask what difference in life do you find now, especially with taxes and lower salaries than middle east? Everyone here keeps saying you will make a big mistake resigning and leaving your job, packing up with kids and moving.
> 
> ...


Have you moved to Australia for good?
Thanks.


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> Good topic
> 
> I am also living in uae and have a good job and i may have my pr in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Hello.. have you moved? 
I'm planning on moving in July 2016 and wanted to hear your experience.


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

hitmi1930 said:


> good to now many people are in the same boat with us.. please keep udating the thread and share with us you experience after move.


Hello.. I wanted to ask what your application status was? Good luck.


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Moving from KSA to Australia.... and in the same field... qualified as a CA plus a CPA.....
> 
> KSA being as restricted as it is, Australia definitely seems like the better option. One of my friend told initially that when you come from Middle East to Australia, you tend to compare the prices and think you were better off in ME cause of the savings. But one of the things you should be willing to sacrifice in this process are the chances of "ME Type savings" in the first few years....
> 
> ...


Hello... have you moved to Australa?
I'm moving from saudi next year and really appreciate any advice.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

afarooqi said:


> Hello.. have you moved?
> I'm planning on moving in July 2016 and wanted to hear your experience.


hi.. not yet but I am planing to move in next year as well.


----------

